# Photo of the Day - July 2021



## Alli

Happy July!


----------



## fooferdoggie

this is a very cool play house and it is far fancier than the house thats beside it.


----------



## JamesMike

Banana bread I made the other day, it was very good if I do say so myself, lol!


----------



## Pumbaa

Today I say “Screw you, rule of thirds!“ just like someone must have said “Screw you, kiddo!” to some little biking menace in the neighborhood.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Pumbaa said:


> Today I say “Screw you, rule of thirds!“ just like someone must have said “Screw you, kiddo!” to some little biking menace in the neighborhood.
> 
> View attachment 6553




Or the kid was a real daredevil 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clix Pix

Oops!!!   The arrival of July eluded me and the last couple of days I've posted images in the June thread.....     Shall make haste to correct that pronto!

Been playing with a new lens, an 11mm fisheye....   Such fun!

July 1 Image:


----------



## Clix Pix

Today's image:


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

this is a Buddhist piece  bell. it rings randomly. but we never hear it anymore so I wonder if it still works? I remember when it was installed there was a bunch of christians that felt threatened protesting it


----------



## Eric

From a trip to the bay area last night, taken from Mount Tamalpais. The way the fog rolls over the hills can be really spectacular sometimes, you just have to catch it on the right day and in my case this was my fourth time up there and it finally rolled in. This exposure was 35 seconds with a 10 stop ND filter on.


----------



## Clix Pix

This is just stunning, Eric!   WOW!!!!!!


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Pumbaa

fooferdoggie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Not sure why, but I find hats that are way too small for the head they’re on to be adorable.


----------



## Clix Pix

Bulging with mail.....  No, not really!  I shot this with a fisheye lens.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Pumbaa

Someone must have been really unhappy with Spain tumbling out of Euro 2020…


----------



## Clix Pix

The other day spotted this little guy in the common grounds area.....I wonder if he's one of my buddies from last summer's visits to my deck?!  LOL!


----------



## fooferdoggie

lone tree that seems to have done well with the heat blast.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Just noticed how the pattern on Butters’ tail reminds me of Japanese landscape paintings.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Another surviver of the heat.


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> this is a Buddhist piece  bell. it rings randomly. but we never hear it anymore so I wonder if it still works? I remember when it was installed there was a bunch of christians that felt threatened protesting itView attachment 6598




I'm not buddhist so I can't comment on the _reasoning_ but often the bells at Wats (Wat is the Thai name for a Buddhist temple) will have signs asking people not to ring them. That doesn't stop people from doing it, of course.

I wonder if it's the same, and they've just found a more workable solution to stop people doing it than a sign that will be ignored?


----------



## Clix Pix

Alfred across the lake from me plunging his head into the water after a fish.....  No luck this time, though -- he came out with an empty beak!


----------



## fooferdoggie

Stephen.R said:


> I'm not buddhist so I can't comment on the _reasoning_ but often the bells at Wats (Wat is the Thai name for a Buddhist temple) will have signs asking people not to ring them. That doesn't stop people from doing it, of course.
> 
> I wonder if it's the same, and they've just found a more workable solution to stop people doing it than a sign that will be ignored?



could be I have not heard it ring in years.


----------



## Eric

Morning sunrise behind the Marin Headlands, you can see San Francisco in the distance if you look closely.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Alfred across the lake from me plunging his head into the water after a fish.....  No luck this time, though -- he came out with an empty beak!
> 
> View attachment 6920






Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 6970



Superb composition and use of - and control of - colours in both images.  Beautiful.

And wanted to comment that I absolutely love your image (the B&W shot of the camera) in the Weekly Competition over on MR; gorgeous, in terms of colour - mastery of monochrome, - subject, and composition.


----------



## Clix Pix

Thank you, SS!   The shot that I submitted to the weekly competition was a bit tricky to get, as I set it up outside on the table on my deck and was using the RX10 IV to shoot it, meaning that the minimum focal length available on that fixed-lens camera is one which requires some distance from the subject so I had to deal with that, as well as try to manage the natural lighting.   The deck isn't that big, so I was pretty much standing in the open doorway of my kitchen in order to get the shots!    After trying to position the subject at various angles I finally did have to press a couple of small, carefully-positioned LED flashlights into service to supplement the natural lighting in order to bring some light directly to the lens, which otherwise was too hidden in darkness thanks to the lens hood, which I decided to leave on there, although I could have removed it, of course.  A reflector, which I tried first, wasn't getting me where I wanted this to go, so time for a little supplementary artificial light.  

I wanted emphasis on the glass -- the lens --  because it IS a favorite and has helped me to create many nice images over the past year and a half. The day I bought the camera, that 90mm lens was the first lens I specified that I wanted, and I had been lusting after it for a while by that time.   A mutual admiration society going on here between me, the lens and the camera.   I swear, she all but leaps right on to the camera when it's time to go shooting!  Number One Favorite all the way!   

Getting back to the shooting session:  when I reviewed them in the computer the first round of shots I did weren't satisfactory so I hauled everything back out to the deck on this steamy hot day for a second try, and still found the project problematic until DING! a lightbulb went off in my head and I decided to just go for the dramatic, not attempt to show perfectly lit, every little detail of the camera and the lens -- heck, people KNOW what a camera body and a lens look like! -- and instead just throw some aspects of the overall shot into deep shadow..... Spot metering works very well for this.  I made further adjustments in the post--processing/editing phase, too, of course.   A bit of judicious cropping added more visual interest and then I was done.   I didn't even have to actually convert the image to monochrome/B&W as it was already pretty much there anyway.  Sometimes an image has much more impact when some elements of it are left to the viewer to imagine on his or her own anyway.....a bit of mystery adds intrigue, eh?

Anyway, it is fun and challenging to enter these competitions and to come up with something new -- often in the past I've just rummaged around and pulled out something from my archives, but this current topic really called for something new and of the moment rather than something from years past.    There are some interesting and really good images in the competition so far, although it has been slow to really take off -- I suspect that many people have just been busy with other things or like me hadn't quite decided what they wanted to do and get something set up and shot in time......  Earlier in the week I'd started vaguely thinking about this but other things interrupted and I didn't get around to seriously doing anything about it.  I'm sure that some people may have been away for much of the week on vacation or are planning and packing for an upcoming vacation, too, since July is a big month for that.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Pretty sure this is a eucalyptus tree. it s a pretty cool plant the way it is growing.


----------



## JohnR

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 6901
> 
> Just noticed how the pattern on Butters’ tail reminds me of Japanese landscape paintings.



Tegu?


----------



## Deleted member 199

fooferdoggie said:


> Pretty sure this is a eucalyptus tree. it s a pretty cool plant the way it is growing.
> 
> View attachment 6979



Just watch out for drop bears.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## JohnR




----------



## Eric

JohnR said:


> View attachment 7003



Awesome! Also nice to see another photographer in here.


----------



## JohnR

Eric said:


> Awesome! Also nice to see another photographer in here.



Thanks! I used to have some nice Nikon gear (hello ClickPix! I remember you from NikonCafe) but sold them off years ago due to gathering dust. Now I use my iPhone 11 pro max, but I do wish I had a good camera again sometimes.


----------



## Clix Pix

JohnR said:


> Thanks! I used to have some nice Nikon gear (hello ClickPix! I remember you from NikonCafe) but sold them off years ago due to gathering dust. Now I use my iPhone 11 pro max, but I do wish I had a good camera again sometimes.View attachment 7006




Hi, JohnR!    What is / was your user name on Nikon Cafe?   Yes, I was a "Nikon Girl" for many, many years.....and then the mirrorless thing came along and I succumbed, after having gone through a period of time when I shot very little at all.     I got hooked on Sony with the NEX-7 first, and then a series of their wonderful compact RX100 cameras and then in the summer of 2018 bought the amazing RX10 IV bridge camera which eventually got me back into a patten of shooting more and more again.    I became afflicted with a case of GAS (for those who are unfamiliar with the term, it's "Gear Acquisition Syndrome") but it took me a while to finally make up my mind about what I wanted to do.  One day I packed up all the Nikon gear and took it to a local camera shop and traded it in on a Sony A7R IV and three lenses.   Since then, I've been shooting a LOT, pretty much every day, actually, and have added more lenses as the need (or desire) arose.....

I also shoot with my iPhone 12 Pro, too, occasionally when I'm out-and-about and see something interesting, or sometimes even here at home when I want to experiment with a potential idea before getting out the serious gear.   These modern iPhones are pretty darned good, aren't they?!


----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, almost forgot to post the image for today.   This is the image which SS commented on and which I submitted to the weekly competition over at MR --  my A7R IV and her favorite lens, the 90mm macro:


----------



## JohnR

Clix Pix said:


> Hi, JohnR!    What is / was your user name on Nikon Cafe?



JohnR was my name there too


----------



## Pumbaa

JohnR said:


> JohnR was my name there too
> View attachment 7039



Convenient! I’m quite the opposite and get a new name for every forum. The more the merrier!

Now the important question… Was the avatar picture taken with the camera upside down or rotated/flipped in post? Or maybe taken in Australia? Or with a pinhole camera? Aaaaagh! There’s no end to the possibilities!


----------



## Deleted member 199

Pumbaa said:


> Or maybe taken in Australia?



From this angle he does kind of look like a drop bear.


----------



## Clix Pix

Getting a bit artsy with B&W:


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie

this is the reset I could not get it all in one very well


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 7135



Wow very nice!


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks, Eric!  It is a Crepe Myrtle blossom -- I have a beautiful Crepe Myrtle tree bursting into bloom right outside my master bedroom window.  

We also have aquatic flowers and plants, too, at the water's edge:


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## JamesMike




----------



## DT

JamesMike said:


> View attachment 7209





That's just fantastic!

We've got this beautiful bed of Lilies out back, and we've got a couple of hummingbirds that show up pretty regularly, I've got to get the DSLR (and proper lens) on deck, I'd love to get some pics.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Eric

Bougainvillea house in San Francisco, in the summer this hits full bloom and is something to see.


----------



## fooferdoggie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fooferdoggie

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Edd

Great Bay, NH yesterday.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Runs For Fun

This wasn’t the shot I was trying to get but I just love the way it came out.


----------



## Herdfan

Runs For Fun said:


> This wasn’t the shot I was trying to get but I just love the way it came out.
> View attachment 7351



That is some Catitude for you.   Beautiful cat.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Pumbaa

Caught these naughty flowers encroaching the sidewalk. Glad they did.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Liked the blue and green reflections in this one so enhanced it a bit in LR


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 7446



Nice! Last night? I went out and grabbed some but haven't looked them over yet.


----------



## fooferdoggie

nothing like getting your grandkid a sucker to enjoy. a sucker with a scorpion on it. she actually worked awhile on it too. her friends were not so brave.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Member 216

Steve was extremely dedicated...


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## fooferdoggie

saw this guy wondering around in the middle of the city


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

Went out to take a walk around the boardwalk yesterday and decided to snap a photo of the flowers decorating the edge of the lake adjacent to the boardwalk....and along with the view I also managed to capture a calm little birdie relaxing on the rope!  (_Of COURSE_ this happens when I've got the wide-angle lens on and not a long telephoto!!)


----------



## Clix Pix

Looking in the other direction: more flowers and the pier....


----------



## User.191

Morning view from the deck of our cottage


----------



## Huntn

MissNomer said:


> Morning view from the deck of our cottage



Beautiful, but you should add the image to the post.


----------



## Huntn

Eric said:


> Bougainvillea house in San Francisco, in the summer this hits full bloom and is something to see.
> 
> View attachment 7238



Very impressive, I wonder if a trellis is provided?


----------



## User.191

Huntn said:


> Beautiful, but you should add the image to the post.



I would but It was a bugger getting even that posted - I’m in the middle of the boonies with something lie 56K WiFi and zero cellular signal…


----------



## Huntn

MissNomer said:


> I would but It was a bugger getting even that posted - I’m in the middle of the boonies with something lie 56K WiFi and zero cellular signal…



Oh, did not realize… I assume that is a temporary situation?


----------



## Pumbaa

MissNomer said:


> I would but It was a bugger getting even that posted - I’m in the middle of the boonies with something lie 56K WiFi and zero cellular signal…



Ah, making sure no tree gets to fall without anyone there to hear it?


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Pumbaa

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 7610



Nice!

Is it just me, or does the bird look annoyed af?


----------



## Clix Pix

Thanks!   LOL!   He's wondering what the heck that strange woman is doing standing there pointing this big white long thing at him!   Why wasn't she offering him a nice treat, something to nibble on?

I was surprised that he didn't immediately take flight, instead just stayed where he was while I hurriedly made some adjustments in my settings, then raised the camera to my eye and fired off some shots.    Later I got a few more shots which I haven't yet processed of several swallows all lined up in a row on another section of rope.   What is interesting is that not all that far from them there were several people sitting out on a deck chatting away.   Only when someone came walking along the boardwalk and got pretty close did they quickly take flight, but they returned within a couple of minutes and resettled themselves on the rope as I kept watching and shooting. 

This was great, as the day before when I'd gone out on the boardwalk to shoot I had a different lens on -- the wide-angle one -- and of course that wasn't great for getting nice closeup shots, so I went out there prepared this time.


----------



## fooferdoggie




----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, I just belatedly realized that we're now in the month of August.....!!!!   Oh, well, I'll just leave this here anyway....


----------



## fooferdoggie

my dog he was pretty ok with this we about died laughing.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Wrong month


----------

